# Pasha Bulker aground at Newcastle (NSW)



## JeffM

Just coming through on news agencies. Pasha Bulker aground at Nobbies Beach some 200 metres offshore. Emergency services looking to evacuate the crew. News line at the Age: http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/storm-drives-ship-aground/2007/06/08/1181089283626.html


----------



## JeffM

*Photos of grounding*

Photos of grounding at http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=173778
Second ship reported in difficulty. Weather conditions reported to be worst in 30 years. Any local members with more up to date news?


----------



## JeffM

Another link with photos is from the ABC. 
http://www.abc.net.au/newcastle/stories/s1945881.htm?nsw
Two or three other ships dragging their anchors and close in shore. Weather forecast is deteriorating conditions.


----------



## John Cassels

Is it just my eyesight or do I see both anchors in the hawse pipes ?.


----------



## James_C

Certainly looks like it John. The Stbd Anchor is definitely home. 
Remember the old saying eh?


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Pasha Bulker anchors*



John Cassels said:


> Is it just my eyesight or do I see both anchors in the hawse pipes ?.


John

The photo links are slightly ambiguous about the port anchor but there are a couple of brief shots in the video shown here that make it quite clear that both anchors are still firmly home in their hawse pipes.

Pirate


----------



## Brad

really distressing stuff - the ship has grounded right on the main swimming beach in Newcastle. i bet companies like Lauritzen Bulkers will think twice about plastering thier names on the side of all thier ships - just like when all the oil majors renamed thier ships after Exxon Valdez ran aground. Wait till the immediate disaster passes and the blame game starts amongst all the interested parties. i see the Maritime Union of Australia has already wieghed in with irrelevant comments regarding FOC vessels and inadequate levels of training on non-Australian manned vessels.


----------



## gcaptain.com

*Blog on the incident*

We have a bunch of photos and video on our maritime blog (over at gcaptain.com), if anyone is looking for more pictures and video.


----------



## JeffM

Already started Brad. Reports now saying that ship ignored Harbour Master warnings on the night before to proceed to sea. If so, then seems like a few other ships also ignored the warning.


----------



## John Cassels

Hope someone can shed some light as to why both anchors are hove up tight
in the hawse pipes. One anchor fast in the pipe and one walked back I can
understand but both of them fast in the pipes , I can't understand.
It's almost as if he decided to get clear , hove the working anchor up then
something happened...............
Anyone know what went wrong.


----------



## cboots

Apart from the brief news that I have viewed in the media I know nothing of what caused this tragedy so I cannot take part in the assigning of blame and firmly believe that this would be premature in any case. I also think that dismissing union views on foc vessels and poorly trained, non-Australian crews as totally irrelevant is also premature and reflects the views of the poster rather than anything to do with the case itself.
CBoots


----------



## g.p.hughes

Lauritzen Ops Manager in Denmark on local radio confirmed no major gear or engine failure contributed to the stranding.Was due under coal loader about 12th June having arrived off Newcastle on abt. 26th May.At anchor from that date.
All vessel's warned previous evening of big sea's,gales etc.
Just a guess but look's like he left his run to sea a little late.Be really interesting to see vessel's ballast state and draft.Time will tell.
Let's hope they can drag her off.....


----------



## cboots

According to the article in today's "Age", this vessel and a couple of others due alongside today, ignored advice and discharged their sea ballast, presumably in anticipation of going alongside before the weather hit. Also the front page photo shows both anchors stowed.
CBoots


----------



## g.p.hughes

Newcastle Ports Corporation list's 'Pascha Bulker' as entering the port on 12th June and proceed to coal loader.No suggestion of any earlier possibilities.
As usual the press get it wrong,the vessel in question is refered to as a 'tanker' ,'container ship',even a 'container coal ship' so it's not surprising 'The Age' has it all wrong.
FOC's on the Australian coast seem a subject on which you have a little passion,perhaps you should start a thread....Cheer's...Greg(==D)


----------



## Paul J Burke

I have seen several photos of the grounded Pasha Bulker on T .V etc, but what amazes me is ,that there isnt a Tug in sight??? am i missing something ??? please enlighten me.i heard that Salvage Tugs were on their way from Melbourne and Brisbane, but surely Newcastle has tugs ready for this kind of emergency???


----------



## Chillytoes

For anyone familiar with Nobbys Beach (note correct spelling) it is amazing this ship has finished up where she is, right between an extensive rock shelf to the south and a reef just to the north, with less than half a mile between them! TV news tonight showed salvage crews had fired up either the main engine or gens as smoke could be seen coming from the funnel. The news also said that the M.E. was operable. The salvage should be very interesting given her position and the masses of sand around her, she looks well up on the beach already and it can only get worse. As for the non-appearance of tugs, given the seas and the position I have just outlined, that is not at all surprising.
Perhaps, Brad, the comments you are so quick to be dismissive of, may be shown to be of some substance in the near future.


----------



## dom

*dom*

five o'clock news flash on channel 9[Qld]reports a hole/crack on starboard side


----------



## Paul J Burke

Yes, considering the ship is so far up on the beach already,explains the abscence of Tugs. They seem to be confident of a refloat later this week.It will be interesting to watch the attempt.!!!


----------



## ebbwjunc

the bulk of cargo is shipped from Australia in FOC ships. The last ship I sailed on the MV Welsh Minstrel was employed in the coal trade from Australia to Japan and it ceased travelling to Australia in December 1972 as did every other British or European flagged vessel to be replaced with FOC's. Our Company super told me it was due to large increases in insurance due to the lack of facilities for large vessels should they get in trouble. Any that did would need to be towed to the Northern Hemisphere for attention. The same area where the Pasha Bulker is in strive was the scene of a similar grounding when the Sygma went ashore in similar weather conditions off Stockton Beach in the late seventies. That one broke in two but was initially pulled off in two pieces but the stern portion ended up back on the beach due to a dispute with the Australian tug crew and the remains are still there today.


----------



## dom

*dom*

news report this morning,double bottoms have been breached and full of water/also pumping water into cargo space to stablise her??


----------



## pilot

We handle many Cape Size with a variety of nationality Masters and Crews. A large percentage are I'm afraid to say operating way out of their comfort zone. This LARGE percentage are unable to make a lee, unable to rig a combination ladder, unable to appreciate the effect of tides, unable to follow or understand VTS advice to stem and await the Pilot.
Without GPS I wonder if they could locate the Humber Light Float.
When once the Pilots are onboard they show no interest in the Passage inwards to the tugs, if indeed they are even on the bridge and this in dense fog the other day. With the lengthy mooring operatin they usualy leave the bridge well before their vessel's secure.
In short I'm amazed there's only one bulker aground, and have to smile whilst reading the thread concerning the shortcomings of Pilots.
Rgds.


----------



## navig8

*Where are the Tugs?*



Paul J Burke said:


> I have seen several photos of the grounded Pasha Bulker on T .V etc, but what amazes me is ,that there isnt a Tug in sight??? am i missing something ??? please enlighten me.i heard that Salvage Tugs were on their way from Melbourne and Brisbane, but surely Newcastle has tugs ready for this kind of emergency???


The Switzer Tugs in Newcastle are not salvage tugs and don't have the required bollard pull for refloating the Pasha Bulker without assistance. Obviously there is no real need for salvage tugs to be permanently based in Newcaslte. The two tugs enroute are the Woona (Sydney) and Keira (Melbourne). The salvage team is onboard and has flooded No 4 hold to stabilise the vessel while a salvage plan is formed. Divers are going to do an underwater inspection of the hull today if the sea conditions abate sufficiently.

As to the tugs at the time of the incident, the sea state was such that they couldn't put to sea until there was a lull in the storm by which time the Pasha Bulker was aground. One tug the assisted the Sea Confidence and another the Betis.


----------



## mverrills

*Pasha Bulker*

If any one is interested the Nobby's Beach surf cam web cam is now on the Pasha bulker on www.coastalwatch.com for live updates


----------



## mverrills

Sorry i forgot to mention to go to the link on the left for New south Wales and then click on Nobby's Beach
Sorry for any inconvenience
Mark


----------



## youngsalt

anyone have statistics of previous "aground refloats" and the success rate of first, second and subsequent try's. 

Ive found two and both needed 3 months and numbers of strategies before the right cir***stances of a "vessel sucessfully launched from where it should not be" was achieved.

This vessel heaved up by large seas is contained within a rock reef. The salvors role is always to do owns best and no-one can match their experience- but newton and archimedies always wins and sometimes its just not possible to know what can be done until a number of unsucessful trys are attempted.

But after 3 months the way that the other two were refloated was by "surprise suprise " creating a man made channel for it just to "fall into'

"things just fall into place when theres nowhere else for them to go" -youngsalts first law of flotation and gravity.

"things wont move if they break first"
youngsalts law of half sucess.

"Things that are designed to float should only be moved after they are afloat"
youngsalts law of what to do with vessels

now thats some of the theory -lets see how it pans out and if creating a channel first off would have been the most effective and prompt solution.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Visual Evidence flooding in on Pasha Bulker*

As with other recent incidents in this new age of the internet that we inhabit, the visual evidence of the Pasha Bulker's plight is flooding in. In the first ten days ashore over 450 photos have been posted on Flickr, but as they were largely taken by Newcastle residents and visitors from their waterfont many are remarkably similar. 

However there are a few taken from a different perspective that show clearly why refloating may not be so easy. Two good examples are here  and here. An early photo here,taken from the now fenced off beach just abaft the staboard beam, shows the after draft marks with 3.7 metres on the waterline.

There are also several video reports on You Tube. The one that tickles my fancy is taken by a barefooted pilot in a microlight that can be heard to be struggling to make headway into the wind to fly over the ship. It can be seen here and a search for Pasha Bulker on You Tube shows several more videos of varying quality. 

The soundtrack of a news video says that the outer hull is breached but the inner hull is holding. If true that is not good news in 3.7m of water.

I wish the salvors good luck, it could be quite a challenge.

Pirate


----------



## Jeffers

The pictures are quite spectacular, she is certainly a long way up the beach.

Reminds my of when I was a kid in South Shields and a Greek ship ( the "Adelphotus II" or something similar if I remember correctly) ended up on the shore. You could almost walk round her at low tide. 

The salvors have certainly got quite a job on their hands. What are the tides like on that coast?


----------



## lakercapt

Is that the beach that used to be called Newcastle south beach which was south of Nobby's Head ???
Swam there many times in 1953/55 but having a bulker ther now will certainly hinder the surfers!!! Not that you would do it now in winter.


----------



## ebbwjunc

the earliest time for an attempt to pull her off is early July when they have a "kingtide" of 1.8mtrs. I've also read a report in one newspaper that the owner is thinking of abandoning the vessel which would be typical FOC tactic. Looking at an ariel photo in the paper today it looks like it is aground nearly parallel to the entrance channel which would be about three to four hundred metres to starboard of her. Seeing as how she was light on ballast and both anchors were up tight is it possible it was trying to make for the harbour? There seems to be very little real information about what happened but plenty of sensationalism which is now dropping off.


----------



## John Cassels

Apologies if I appear to keep on harping on about the fact both anchors are
home in the hawse pipes. It really intrigues me. Not even one anchor walked back ready for use !. Who would even try to enter a port in adverse weather
without having an anchor ready.
If she was intending to proceed to sea then both anchors would be secured
but at the first sign of trouble , the first thing to do would be to get both
anchors ready again. But why are both hard up home in the pipes ????.
This question is driving me nuts!.


----------



## JohnStokes

Jeffers said:


> The pictures are quite spectacular, she is certainly a long way up the beach.
> 
> Reminds my of when I was a kid in South Shields and a Greek ship ( the "Adelphotus II" or something similar if I remember correctly) ended up on the shore. You could almost walk round her at low tide.
> 
> The salvors have certainly got quite a job on their hands. What are the tides like on that coast?


I remember the ship on Little Haven beach next to the groin at South Shlieds we used to travel down by bus from Hebburn to see it. As little boy I was overwhelmed by the size of it, can't remember how long it was there or how they got it off though.


----------



## billyboy

The weather forecast for tonight at newcastle is gale force 10. wonder if it will move the pasha bulke at all???


----------



## John Briggs

Hopefully the salvors have ballasted her sufficiently to keep her in position Billy. I have been thinking about that and it could also be possible that the severe weather will erode the sand around the vessel as it has done on the beaches. More likely though, it will build sand up around it!


----------



## SeaStoryWriter

Let the force 10 shove her up on the beach, let the sand build up, and then go out in the trucks with the torches and start cuttin'! This thread seems to indicate she's FOC, so this seems to be a realistic resolution, esp. if there's more damage than is currently visible/known. Hey, someday we all go to the wreckers-just hope I'm not sober when I do! Happy thoughts to all from the central coast of California. WILL


----------



## billyboy

be interesting to se if she moves on the web cam John. be nice to be able to watch the salvers later too.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Another piece of the jigsaw*



UmbornePirate said:


> on 17 June
> ...... refloating may not be so easy.
> 
> ......An early photo here,taken from the now fenced off beach just abaft the starboard beam, shows the after draft marks with 3.7 metres on the waterline.
> 
> .....I wish the salvors good luck, it could be quite a challenge.
> 
> Pirate


Another recent photo here, posted on 19th after the above post, now allows a clear reading of the forrd draft marks, 1.4m on the waterline. (The photo was recorded as being taken at 2.59pm EST on 16 Jun, but no independant verification of the accuracy of the camera clock is available, and these settings are notoriously unreliable.)

With a tidal range of only 1.5m the challenge doesn't get easier, there's not a lot of buoyancy for all that weight.

Pirate


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Another piece of the information jigsaw*



UmbornePirate said:


> on 17 June
> ...... refloating may not be so easy.
> 
> ......An early photo here,taken from the now fenced off beach just abaft the starboard beam, shows the after draft marks with 3.7 metres on the waterline.
> 
> .....I wish the salvors good luck, it could be quite a challenge.
> 
> Pirate


Another recent photo here, posted on 19th after the above post, now allows a clear reading of the forrd draft marks, 1.4m on the waterline. (The photo was recorded as being taken at 2.59pm EST on 16 Jun, but no independant verification of the accuracy of the camera clock is available, and these settings are notoriously unreliable.)

With a tidal range of only 1.5m the challenge doesn't get easier, there's not a lot of buoyancy for all that weight.

Pirate


----------



## John Cassels

Never mind about the draft, photo shows ( on stbd anchor anyway) that
cable bar is in the down position .............. here I go again .........


----------



## muldonaich

John Cassels said:


> Never mind about the draft, photo shows ( on stbd anchor anyway) that
> cable bar is in the down position .............. here I go again .........


do you not get the feeling she might have been run ashore for some reason i think a lot of questions need to be asked the prop was still going full ahead when she was first on the beach?????


----------



## gdynia

Youngsalt
I like you theory its brought a smile to my face will definetely employ you out here when our next vessel runs aground


----------



## billyboy

think the final story could be interesting when it gets out.

(how many fork lifts will it take to move it Nev?) ...LOL


----------



## UmbornePirate

muldonaich said:


> do you not get the feeling she might have been run ashore for some reason i think a lot of questions need to be asked the prop was still going full ahead when she was first on the beach?????
> 
> And from the MSC Napoli thread, 25 Jan.
> 
> A historical footnote. Those who have not read the 1795 edition of “The New Practical Navigator (being an epitome of Navigation) by John Hamilton Moore, Teacher of Navigation, Hydrographer & Chartseller to H.R.H. the Duke of Clarence”, may be interested to know that Lyme Bay has long been regarded a safe haven for casualties.
> 
> The book contains specimen examination papers for Admiralty and East India Company Officers. The question was “State what you would do if you commanded a man of war that had become embayed in Lyme Bay in a strong southerly gale.” The recommended answer was “Run her up the beach”, with extra marks awarded if the candidate remembered to advise reducing sail just before impact to save the masts.



Hi Muldonaich

I am with you there. When you consider that:


She was floundering around on a lee shore in the worst storm they have seen for 30 years.


She had so little ballast, (if any at all), that the top of the screw and a large part of the rudder were out of the water.


When further offshore in serious swell the entire rudder and screw was probably airborne a lot of the time.


She presented over 19 metres of freeboard, plus the superstructure, to the wind with practically nothing in the water.

In the cir***stances perhaps it could be debated whether she was a motor vessel or a sailing vessel! (Jester). Whichever she was, she would not be easy to control, but if the sailing characteristics dominated then the excellent advice from 212 years ago quoted above (for Lyme Bay read Nobby's Beach) may not have been so irrelevant.

The situation was clearly complex and if the master ever considered it he would probably have realised that a downwind anchoring with so little directional control, and probably little effective sternpower, would at the least have been very exciting, and the resultant stern first approach to the beach if it all went wrong could have taken the excitement well beyond the fun level. The option of anchoring was probably therefore a non starter.

So there are indeed a lot of questions to be answered before fingers are pointed. 

For JC. Are we sure we can link the position of the anchor bar in the photo taken 8 days after the grounding with its position at the time of the storm?  Surely the responsible 20 man salvage crew put aboard after the beaching would have made sure the anchors were secured properly before allowing the local surfers to pass beneath them on their boards, as we saw in our national press here.

All the best 

Pirate


----------



## JeffM

From The Age website of June 19 is the following solution for the Pasha Bulker. 


" The bulk carrier Pasha Bulker has been listed for sale on eBay, attracting bids up to $16 million despite being grounded off a Newcastle beach for more than a week.

EBay spokesman Daniel Feiler said the listing was "clearly" not legitimate and would be removed from the site.

Seller jonno504 says the coal carrier is "in excellent condition with a huge capacity for cargo although it could be converted to a hotel, floating restaurant, casino or retirement village".

"The views are amazing from just about anywhere on this little beauty although a chopper (not included in sale) is required for easy passage onto and off the boat."

"Unfortunately the crew have left so a new crew will have to be supplied at your own cost. Shipping is at the buyers expense also, but pick up is preferred."

With nine days left in the auction, 21 bids have been made, escalating from $2 to $16 million in less than an hour."

Any bidders from SN members? Is this a sign of the new times in globalization and communications?


----------



## aleddy

Interesting ad on Aussie TV, Pasha Bulker on the beach begins to disassemble herself and reassembles herself as a Transformer toy robot and walks of the beach.
If only it was that easy.
Cheers 
Ted


----------



## lakercapt

All the pundits have not considered that she (only the master knows) that she was trying to get some sea room before the storm and could not make any offing because of the ships windage. The anchors would be hove up tight and she could not gain any searoom.
A blown up condom on the water in a wind would have as much control.
Has any of the deck crew given their comments? 
Bill


----------



## SeaStoryWriter

They leave her there too long and self disassembly may be a fait accompli! (Courtesy of Mother Ocean) Imagine those involved are being very tight lipped. Not exactly like explaining to Gramps how you flipped his dory on a calm lake. WILL


----------



## trotterdotpom

aleddy said:


> Interesting ad on Aussie TV, Pasha Bulker on the beach begins to disassemble herself and reassembles herself as a Transformer toy robot and walks of the beach.
> If only it was that easy.
> Cheers
> Ted


See it at:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfHvLAv0x-M

Starts off with a nice view of the ship and Nobby's Head.

John T.


----------



## John Cassels

lakercapt said:


> All the pundits have not considered that she (only the master knows) that she was trying to get some sea room before the storm and could not make any offing because of the ships windage. The anchors would be hove up tight and she could not gain any searoom.
> A blown up condom on the water in a wind would have as much control.
> Has any of the deck crew given their comments?
> Bill



Agree Bill - see my post #30. But if all else fails then it's only a normal
reaction to have one ( or Both ) anchors released again and walked back
for use , isn't it ??.


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

I saw photos of the deck of this vessel and she looks very new. Has anyone discovered just how old she is? She looks far too new to just abandon without a very hard struggle. Marconi Sahib you are very good with details of many vessels, perhaps you could help?


----------



## raybnz

From the NZ Herald Saturday 23rd June

Beached Australia ship may be broken up - report
1:30PM Saturday June 23, 2007

SYDNEY - A 40,000-tonne coal ship stranded on an Australian beach after fierce storms two weeks ago may be broken up for scrap rather than refloated, a newspaper report said on Saturday.

The head of a salvage team working on the ship told the Daily Telegraph that the cost of refloating the ship and fixing its damaged hull was so close to the vessel's A$41 million ($46.05 million) replacement price that it was not financially viable.

The ship, the Pasha Bulker, was swept on to a beach near the huge coal port of Newcastle north of Sydney on June 8 in a fierce storm. Though empty of cargo, the ship was carrying some 700 tonnes of fuel, raising concerns of environmental damage.

Those fears have abated after the ship withstood subsequent storms, and calm weather returned to the area. Its crew were all rescued during the initial storm.

The salvage team leader said breaking up the ship would take more than six months. The ship's 11,000 to 12,000 tonnes of steel, which would fetch several million dollars, could then be melted down and recycled, he said.

Sounds like she is on the slippery slope already


----------



## billyboy

Bad news that is Ray. hardly possible they could cut her up without destroying the beach.
Titan salvage have hydraulic pullers that coud ease her back into deeper waters. (Think Titan were bought out by smits recently though.)


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Refloating attempt gathers pace.*

"The Australian" and "Herald Sun" newspapers carry statements by the Newcastle Port Authority here, here and here that continue to be upbeat on the attempt to refloat the ship soon. 

Meanwhile the "Australian Daily Telegraph" continues here with its pessmistic line on the chances of success; an image of the ship superimposed with the charted position of known offshore rock formations is very telling and rather reinforces their case.

The growing library of published grocklephots (taken by tourists and residents) has reached 664 images and several taken on Sat 23rd show both anchors lowered vertically onto the beach but as yet there are none showing them being led seawards. Indeed there are some photos allegedly taken on Sun 24th showing both anchors back in the hawse; these may be camera clock errors but the surfcam, which shows worsening weather on 25th, also appears to show the starboard anchor at least back in its hawse. 

Whatever the true latest position may be, the next few days should be very interesting.

Pirate


----------



## JohnStokes

Had look at the vessel on Saturday afternoon, both anchors were secured into the pipes & crew were working on the forepeak. According to ABC News an attempt will be made to move her on Thursday evening, the exclusion zone will be extended during the attempt.


----------



## JeffM

ABC 7.30 Report ran a feature on the Pasha Bulker tonight. Attached is link to a transcript. Video footage to be added, probably tomorrow. The pollies are hopeful that it will be refloated, salvage people are cautious and locals with knowledge of the area are more pessimistic. A diagram on the show indicated that the salvage team would attempt to pivot the bow around using on board winches with heavy anchors placed seaward on the port side on tomorrows king tide.
http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2007/s1964023.htm


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Salvage preparations now visible on the net*



JeffM said:


> A diagram on the show indicated that the salvage team would attempt to pivot the bow around using on board winches with heavy anchors placed seaward on the port side on tomorrows king tide.
> http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2007/s1964023.htm


A good picture posted here, allegedly taken today at 11.28am EST, gives a clear picture of the rigging of the cables that JeffM's post refer to. A neat way to take some of the strain off the wire round the bows to the starboard fairlead until the bows swing round to port can be seen.

The focsle could be an interesting place to be when the strain comes on!

Another point of interest is the top of jib of a crane visible over the first hatch abaft the focscle. It would appear to be on a vessel close on the starboard side of the ship, and the size of the crane suggests it won't be a small vessel. It must be in an interesting position with that surf running, and perhaps there is more water there than some of the earlier photos suggest

Very good luck to the salvors, it is definitely a bold plan in these conditions, they deserve success.

Pirate


----------



## JeffM

Latest is that one of the cables to the tug Keera broke ( no heads missing) so another attempt will be made tomorrow night. Reported that the combined efforts of winching on heavy anchors and pulling by three tugs has swivelled the bow away from the beach by some eight or so degrees. Friday morning press will no doubt have pictures. In the meantime someone in the ABC Newcastle office had a sense irony when they noted that _"Nobbys is one of Australia's first man made beaches, created when a breakwall was constructed to provide safe passge for ships entering Newcastle Harbour."_


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

In all the latest reports the salvors are awaiting a "king tide". Has something happened to spring tides or is this something new or more media acceptable?


----------



## mallo

*Re: Pasha Bulker aground Newcastle Australia*

A new attempt will be made on Saturday to refloat the coal carrier Pasha Bulker after the replacement of towing cables and a sea anchor that broke under the strain of the salvage operation.

Salvage crews will wait until Saturday night's high tide around 8pm (AEST) to mount a second bid to free the ship, which ran aground off Nobbys Beach at Newcastle during a storm on June 8.

The first attempt to pull the Pasha Bulker back to sea began on Thursday night in heavy seas, high winds and sheeting rain.

It got off to an ominous start when one of the towlines attached to a tug snapped.

On Friday morning, just minutes after Ports Minister Joe Tripodi said the three tugs involved in the operation would begin their second attempt on Friday night, a cable to the lead salvage tug Pacific Responder also failed.

Within 30 minutes of that break, one of three sea anchors broke free, leaving two sea anchors and one tug to hold the bulkship as it was thrown about in the heavy surf.

Soon after, the salvage crew decided to abort Friday night's attempt and ordered the ship's ballast tanks be filled with water once more to stabilise it in the surf.

The ballast will be pumped out again before any attempt to refloat the ship.

The massive task is being undertaken by the Dutch marine salvage company, Svitzer Salvage.

Mr Tripodi on Friday morning remained upbeat about the prospects of the salvage operation, which involves pulling the bow of the beached ship around towards the open sea.

"Further progress overnight, including another one degree of movement, has taken total movement to nine degrees since yesterday (Thursday) evening's high tide," he said.

"The salvage team has advised it will concentrate on preparing the Pasha Bulker today ahead of the attempted refloat on Saturday."

Mr Tripodi said Saturday night's 1.9 metre high tide forecast for 8.13pm would provide optimal conditions to refloat the 40,000 tonne vessel.

A Newcastle Ports spokeswoman said that at some time on Friday, a cable was to be reattached to the tug boat Keera.

The spokeswoman said the Pacific Responder had recovered the broken sea anchor and taken it into Newcastle Harbour for inspection.

On Saturday morning the sea anchor would be set in place again and the Pacific Responder would then reattach its own line to the ship.

During attempts to pull the ship to sea, winches on board the Pasha Bulker will wind in the cables attached to the sea anchors, helping the tugs in their efforts.

On Friday three cables remained attached to the Pasha Bulker - one connecting it the tug Woona, and two running to sea anchors.

The salvage team is believed to be working in a window of favourable tides that will end on July 4.

Gale force winds are forecast for coastal areas around Newcastle on Saturday but authorities remain optimistic the operation will proceed as planned.

National Coordinator of the International Transport Workers Federation, Dean Summers, called on the federal government to introduce laws that would force ships using Australian ports to comply with Australian regulations.

He said he had no evidence linking the grounding of the Pasha Bulker with its trading status.

"But we want to ask if the deregulation of this vessel had anything to do with the grounding of it," Mr Summers said.

"Did the fact that it's an unregulated ship mean it was a contributing factor to this tragedy?"

Mr Summers said masters of many ships under flags of convenience were put under more commercial stress and pressures than they would be if they were skippering a nationally flagged ship.

He would not be drawn on the effectiveness of plans for the salvage attempt, but praised the salvage crews as some of the finest seamen in the world


----------



## exsailor

Watching webcam at the moment (2035 AEST) - definite movement at forward end.
http://www.coastalwatch.com/camera/NobbysBeach/html

Dennis.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*OOPS - duff analysis - and damage from first attempt.*



UmbornePirate said:


> ......Another point of interest is the top of jib of a crane visible over the first hatch abaft the focscle. It would appear to be on a vessel close on the starboard side of the ship, and the size of the crane suggests it won't be a small vessel. It must be in an interesting position with that surf running, and perhaps there is more water there than some of the earlier photos suggest
> .......
> Pirate


Further pictures posted today show good detail of the lines that remain after the first attempt. The picture here shows the error of my earlier analysis (above) of the crane, it is actually on the starboard side of the deck, outside the line of the hatches, which now raises the question of how the salvors got it there. Even though it is obviously much smaller than I estimated at first it still looks like a very heavy lift for the sort of helos seen in the pictures posted so far. 

A clear picture showing the starboard side would be interesting but it would seem the police have greatly limited access to the beach and camera positions are now very restricted - Hey ho, analysts don't win 'em all, - but _nothing ventured - nothing gained_!

A second new picture here shows the fresh damage caused by the line that had been led round the bows to the starboard anchor winch before it parted, clear evidence of the strains imposed on Thursday.

As dawn breaks on the day of the second attempt the webcam is showing the surf to be much reduced from the first one. 

Good luck with the second shot.

Pirate


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Second Attempt delayed*



UmbornePirate said:


> ....As dawn breaks on the day of the second attempt the webcam is showing the surf to be much reduced from the first one.
> 
> Pirate


Replacement lines could not be placed in time for today's attempt, it is now postponed until tomorrow, Sunday. (Multiple reports in Ozpapers)

Pirate


----------



## snapper

Another attempt to refloat is under way. If the WebCam can be trusted http://www.coastalwatch.com/camera/NobbysBeach.htm the bow certainly has made movement seawards. Predicted high tide 1.87m around 2054hrs. Time and tide wait for no man. Time will tell!


----------



## billyboy

The bow certainly appears to have swung seawards quite a bit. hope they get her off on the top of the tide.


----------



## billyboy

been watching for some time now. keep marking the forard mast head light with my cursor. She is moving all the time!


----------



## snapper

From Press Conference at 2100hrs: The good news - Pasha Bulker has been repositioned towards the sea. The bad news - there is evidence of further oil spillage and containment crew are accessing. One of the next steps is further de-ballasting towards stern. Go go Pasha.


----------



## billyboy

fingers crossed on this one snapper. lets hope they get her high enough in the water to slide over the rocks that hold her stern


----------



## JeffM

Latest news thread from the ABC is at:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/07/01/1966928.htm
As Snapper says bow now pointing seaward. Where would she go for repairs? Are there sufficient facilities in Oz?


----------



## John Cassels

Maybe I've missed something , but has the Master , officers or owners rep made any report , statement or explanation as to what happened.
I won't even mention anchors , but how come he ended up head in on Nobby's
beach ?. What was he trying to do?. Was it a case of trying to beat to
seaward but could not make it ( question why ?.) and decided to try and 
minimise prop and rudder damage , or just let mother nature do her best ?.

Have thought a lot about this accident and still don't understand how she
came to be in this particular position . What was the Master trying ( or not
trying) to do. 

Any of our Australian bretheren shed any light ?.


----------



## billyboy

Rather interested to hear the answers to those questions myself JC. something dont seem right to me!


----------



## snapper

Pasha Bulker now pointing seawards and highest of spring tides (1.88m) predicted for tonight around 2135hrs. Oil spillage reported as "thin film" beside ship and air surveillance along beaches and out to 6NM this morning detected nothing further.
John Cassels asked - "has the Master, officers or owners rep made any report statement or explanation as to what happened"
Lots of speculation about what happened but neither Radio, TV or newspaper coverage that I've heard has definitively answered the question. That's understandable given investigations and insurance issue etc. It has been ALLEDGED that the vessel had partially deballasted to speed up loading process once alongside.
There are apparently port laws in place demanding deballasting take place _alongside _not prior to entry. Onlookers have claimed that the ship was riding high with prop quite visible following the beaching. Was this after stern went onto the reef or before? Don't know! With seas up to 17m, and windage on such a hull, control would not have been easy if ship high and prop half out of water. We are very fortunate that she ended up where she is given that the salvage effort does look likely to succeed.
Jeff M asks - "Where would she go for repairs? Are there sufficient facilities in Oz"? 
Media has reported "Pasha Bulker is booked into dry dock in Brisbane" (about 1000km north). Another dry dock in Sydney also big enough. 
Ian.


----------



## John Cassels

Thanks yr update Ian. Like Billyboy , I feel something is amiss.
It's not the first time that a ship has had to heave up and head to sea in
order to clear land due to severe weather. Normal practice is to ballast down in these conditions.

Something dosn't make sense here !.


----------



## JeffM

Pasher Bulker freed.


----------



## trevor747

Pasha Bulker pulled free from beach at 2137 local time. Oil spills being monitored. Divers will inspect hull tomorrow


----------



## snapper

Local Radio reports that Pasha Bulker was refloated around 2140hrs this evening and is moving out to sea. The WebCam no longer shows her image so I guess the salvage has succeeded. Great to see one success when so many don't make it.


----------



## chrisp9au

I was watching the webcam when she was hauled clear, a moving moment in every sense of the word! And a big relief for the residents of Newcastle I'm sure, just hope their beach doesn't have any lasting signs of her visit! 
Well done to everyone involved, except those who put her there. (Thumb)


----------



## BigNick

*Pasha*

The story i read was that she tried to steam out from her anchorage but left it too late, couldn't get enough way on her to overcome the wind and the swell (around 15m at the time i think).

I know Newcastle and Nobbys well and i am surprised (but pleased) that they have got her off. I was well aware of the constantly breaking surf 300 to 400 yards offshore so i thought getting her off the sand would only be half the job.

BigNick


----------



## tom e kelso

Just came through from NSW BI resident (021354z) that PASHA BULKER has been refloated

Tom


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Australia refloats beached ship (BBC News)*

A 40,000-tonne coal ship is finally refloated after more than three weeks stranded on an Australian beach.

More from BBC News...


----------



## billyboy

missed all the web cam shots last night due to an electrical storm. very happy to see she is off this morning though. lets hope there is not too much damage


----------



## cawky

Hi all,
Try this site for more info, its quite good :-
http://www.newportcorp.com.au/page_list_detail.aspx?mediaID=158&getDetailType=media


----------



## exsailor

'Pasha Bulker' now tied up in Newcastle.
Following monitoring for oil leaks, vessel was towed in to port today and berthed at 1348 hrs AEST (from Port website) at an inner berth. Further inspections to be carried out by owners, salvors and insurance companies before her fate is decided. Rudder was reported to have been torn off during salvage. In the meantime the Japanese owners have agreed to pay all costs - reported at A$5 million to date.

Dennis.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Rudder still in place*



exsailor said:


> 'Pasha Bulker' now tied up in Newcastle.
> ............ Rudder was reported to have been torn off during salvage. In the meantime the Japanese owners have agreed to pay all costs - reported at A$5 million to date.
> 
> Dennis.



Within the context of A$5 million a missing rudder may not be too significant but for the record the photo here shows it was still in place when she entered Newcastle. Perhaps "Displaced from its bottom mounting" may be more precise, if less sensationalist.

Pirate, - on behalf of CAJOMM (the Campaign for Accurate Journalism on Maritime Matters) (thats by the Press, Dennis , not personally aimed at your post repeating the press report. )


----------



## allanc

Pirate, is it my astigmatism, imagination etc., or do I see a slight inclination of the rudder aft? If this is so, it would support your thoughts,
Regards,
allanc


----------



## John Cassels

From the photo , rudder looks ok. If the bearing pintle had failed , you
would notice the displacement.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Bottom damage from refloating*

Allanc & JC

Thanks for your interest. I haven't seen any photo detailed enough to give confident evidence of rudder displacement, merely confirmation that the rudder remains attached somewhere close to its intended position. Perhaps rather than saying "Displaced from its bottom mounting" it would have been more precise if I had said "Its bottom mounting may be displaced slightly from its original position"

My thoughts were driven by consideration of what was happening on the sea bed while she was being turned 90 degrees during the second salvage move. Was the pivot point a rock grinding its way into the hull and after skeg, or was it a short slither across the sand?

I tried to answer this question by superimposing the clear position of the ship in this recent RAAF photo here on the very clear port authority photo of the rocks here but the difference in obliquity is too great to get a reliably precise result. 

Only a good close up from the jetty, or better still the dock bottom, will reveal all.

One thing the photos do show is the growth of the sandbar on the ships starboard side which I imagine was exacerbated by her position on the beach in the onshore gales. Perhaps if she stayed there much longer Newcastle City would have had good grounds to claim Council Tax from the owners!

All the best

Pirate


----------



## Steve Woodward

exellant post / links pirate - expalined better were she ended up, a good result without severe pollution
Steve W


----------



## lngtankerz

In regards to the rudder, it sounds like a good chunk of it broke off, at least thats what it sounds like here:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...enormous-rudder/2007/07/07/1183351525545.html


----------



## non descript

*Pasha Bulker salvage ends*

Courtesy of Lloyd's List Monday 13 August 2007

*Pasha Bulker salvage ends*


_THE final stage of the salvage of the Pasha Bulker (right) has been completed following the retrieval of the dry bulker’s rudder from the ocean, reports Lloyd’s List DCN.

The rudder, which weighs about 10 tonnes, broke off the ship during salvage operations more than five weeks ago, but unfavourable sea conditions had made its recovery difficult.

It had remained submerged under several metres of water off Nobby’s Beach until being removed yesterday. 

Dirty water still flowing from the Hunter River — which flooded after the June 8 storm that grounded Pasha Bulker — had until now impaired visibility for crews trying to retrieve the rudder.

A commercial contractor working for the ship’s owner, Fukujin Kisen, used a small tug and a barge to tow the rudder to a secure area in the port, where it was to be lifted onto a wharf using a mobile crane.

Fukujin Kisen has not indicated what it plans to do with the rudder.

It is still hoped that the rudder will become a feature attraction of the city’s maritime museum.

Meanwhile, NPC chief executive Gary Webb said the port corporation had now stopped its regular checks of the beach for environmental damage following the refloat_


----------



## R58484956

Quite a few photos of the "Pasha" and tugs on http://www.bluestarline.org
yes on the BSL site


----------



## non descript

*Pasha Bulker master avoids prosecution for grounding*

*Pasha Bulker master avoids prosecution for grounding*

Copyright Lloyd’s List - Michelle Wiese Bockmann - Thursday 6 December 2007:

_NO charges will be laid against the master of the Pasha Bulker, despite an Australian report assessing his seamanship as “poor” and responsible for the vessel grounding on Nobby’s beach during “horrendous weather conditions” last June.
The highly critical report found that the unnamed master and chief engineer left the bridge for 10-15 minutes for breakfast during winds of up to 50 knots, while the bulk carrier “was in a precarious position”.
But New South Wales Ports Minister Joe Tripodi said prosecuters could not prove negligence beyond reasonable doubt, despite evidence that the master may have committed an offence.
NSW Maritime highlighted the master’s poor judgement and decision-making, including his failure to heed 16 separate storm warnings over two days, his decision to ride out the gale at anchor and not to ballast the ship for heavy weather .
The report said: “The handling of the ship while weighing anchor and trying to depart anchorage also contributed to the Pasha Bulker’s dire situation and eventual outcome.”
Deck officers gave investigators varying accounts of how the crisis was managed.
There were 56 ships at anchor waiting to enter the port of Newcastle on the day before the storm hit on June 8. Pasha Bulker, which had arrived on May 23, was anchored 4.6 km off the coast and was one of only nine vessels that remained in anchorage when the storm hit. The master put the vessel to sea at 0710 hrs, 20 minutes after it began to drag anchor.
The report found the master compounded errors, firstly allowing the ship to drag anchor within 2.2 km of the coast, and then failing to effectively use the vessel’s engines to counter the drift.
Concerns about the master’s performance will be forwarded to the flag state authority, asking for his qualification to be reviewed, the report said. A spokesman for the minister said the master was no longer employed by the shipowner, Japan-based Fukujin Kisen Kaisha.
Also noted was the Pasha Bulker’s refusal to take up offers of help from the Vessel Traffic Information Centre during five separate radio communications from 0720 hrs, until 30 minutes before it ran aground at 0950 hrs. 
The ship remained stranded on Nobby’s beach for 25 days.
The report rejected maritime industry criticism that ships maintained unsafe ballast conditions because of the requirements of coal terminal operators, Port Waratah Coal Services.
It said: “PWCS has no contact with any ship regarding its ballast arrangements while at anchor, nor does PWCS make any specific directions... ultimately a ship’s ballast is left at the discretion of the individual master.”
The report found that two other bulkers that experienced difficulties, Sea Confidence and Pasha Bulker sister ship Betis, came close to shore during the storm._


----------



## navig8

The report can be downloaded from www.maritime.nsw.gov.au


----------



## ebbwjunc

It seems the verdict has been delivered from the inquiry into the grounding. The Captain was blamed as it was his first command of a ship this size so had no experience. Was told of captain leaving the bridge because of being on duty for more than twenty-four hours. Insufficient ballast for heavy weather late in reacting to storm. The Port authority was also rebuked for not warning of the impending storm sooner. All in all a right c..k up. I supose this is to be expect when all trade in bulk is by ships of convenience vessels.


----------



## James_C

I doubt the Aussie or for that matter any other "Traditional" (as some might say) Merchant fleet is in any way immune from cock ups.
You can read through many of them on this website!


----------

